# NOOB/NON-NOOB Meet @ Brickworks soon?



## Pablo

So soon it'll be warm enough that all the stuff in your favourite little pond will be moving around and happy to take your possibly expired fish food and pose for pictures, also there are many new people who clearly want to be part of the community and not just ask 3 things and leave so maybe for april or something we could set something up.

For those who are new this place is just north of the DVP exit on the Bayview Extension near Pottery Road. There are man made ponds. Lots of fish live in them and we go down there to feed them sometimes as a group. Its a nice place.

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=100_6280.flv

Also anybody interested in outings related to nature not specifically about fish? For example there are over a dozen seperate species of Orb Weaver with very interesting habits that can be found in local grasslands... ... obviously this would have a much narrower appeal than pretty fish in a pond...


----------



## Westender

I'd sure like to go. I think my daughter would really enjoy it too.


----------



## pat3612

Id like to go if anyone from Barrie is going or I can talk hubby in to it.Pat


----------



## Pablo

Its not interesting enough to come from barrie


----------



## Fishfinder

Pablo said:


> Its not interesting enough to come from barrie


lol  Well, i would assume anyone who goes would be like you know... discussing things and bragging out the wazzu about their tanks!


----------



## Chris S

Depending on the date, I might be able to come.


----------



## Ciddian

I can definatly orgainize this again if you guys want... I think all of us had fun the few times we went


----------



## JamesG

Since you guys went last time, which sadly I was not able to make, I went with my girlfriend. Great time. Count me in.


----------



## Pablo

So do we want to set some sort of tentative date?

It'll have to be considerably warm out... or the 'fish' part of the outing will be negligeable< or however you spell that.


----------



## Ciddian

When do you think the fish will be active again? I have no clue... May sound nice? Maybe the first weekend in May?

What day did that farmers market fall on?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

*sounds like fun*

I'd love to do a meet-up.

Warren


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

It's april now.... Is there going to be a spring meet-up? I'd like that!

Warren


----------



## Grey Legion

Wow, I wish I could see this type of excitement for MFC meetings.


----------



## JamesG

I have been looking for an excuse to go there since the snow started melting.


----------



## NuclearTech

Sounds great...Im in.


----------



## KnaveTO

if I am in town I am definately there


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I'm in the beaches. I'd drive out to Mississauga to visit your club ...

W


----------



## Grey Legion

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I'm in the beaches. I'd drive out to Mississauga to visit your club ...
> 
> W


Good to know thanks.


----------



## Pablo

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I'm in the beaches. I'd drive out to Mississauga to visit your club ...
> 
> W


So you coming on the 12th? Its in another thread but we're meeting on the 12th in East York. Its pretty close to you in the Beaches. St Clair an Oconner


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Oh dear I missed it! :-(

W


----------



## MT-ED

The Brickworks is beautiful once things green up. Here's some inspiration from last Summer......





































Longear Sunfish










I bet my girlfriend would be up for going. I took her there late last year after everything had died down. She wanted to go back again. I like feeding the fish there and there's always cool photographic opportunities.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo

I imagine that thing with david suzuki et all for today is cancelled?


----------



## MT-ED

Yeah Luvly weather eh? We've just been all over Toronto....as in Queen East, Big Als at Steeles (just 'cos we were close) and then Kennedy Commons. Traffic is nuts and it's yucky wet out there.

Martin.


----------

